# HD Brodcasts on OTA - Local Area



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

It seems that in the area where I live, most of the broadcasting stations are sluggish respective to digital broadcasting. Some of our local stations are broadcasting in digital but most are at very low power, are without PSIP, and have improperly functioning equipment. Having contacted them, I'm left with the feeling that they are in no hurry to improve. I think that this is a real negative, in that, if things were working properly and at higher power transmissions, there would be a quicker migration of viewer from analog to digital. I think that the private sector in broadcasting TV transmissions are unhappy that the government is mandating SD television requirements. The way I see it, is that the broadcasters have to have a license or permit from the FCC so to do business. It is not a, "right" to broadcast TV signals, it is a, "privilege." One broadcaster is excelling with HD content. In my opinion, the government has put their right foot forward to provide their citizens with something extremely better in quality than analog. The government does need to set better standards on the minimum requirements so everyone concerned can be more efficient.

ABC - SD with majority 480i content, does do HD when available. Moderate power transmission. Are not currently providing PSIP.

CBS - SD with 480i content only. Low power transmission. Are providing PSIP for station identification and remapping of channel number.

FOX - SD with 480i content, were providing HD when available, but not presently. Moderate power transmission. Providing PSIP for station identification and remapping of channel number.

NBC - SD with 480i content only. Low power transmission. Are providing PSIP for station identification and remapping of channel number.

PBS - SD with HD content when available, and broadcasts PBSHD fully in HD. Moderate to high power transmission. Are providing PSIP for station identification and remapping of channel number.


----------

